# Hello from east-central Ohio



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Sea, Welcome and I wish you all the best in your beekeeping adventure.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you're well on the way to recapturing the "bee fever"! Have you considered joining your local beekeeping organization? I believe there's an East-Central Ohio Beekeepers Assoc. as well as one in Tuscarawas County. Much info and many opinions to be had, for sure!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, sounds like you have a good head start. Check into a club near you , they are a great resource for local information


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone... We joined and have been attending the Tuscrawas County Beekeepers meetings for several months. I've been spending evenings in the wood shop building equipment and making plans for spring!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome neighbor, I'm up in Stark County. Sounds like you're plugged in with a local group, but if there's anything I can help out with give me a shout. Have fun!


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Welcome neighbor, I'm up in Stark County. Sounds like you're plugged in with a local group, but if there's anything I can help out with give me a shout. Have fun!


Thanks Mike it's good to meet you. Figured there had to be a few on here that were close. 
I work in Stark, just off of Gambinus Ave... it's a small world! Take care - Seth


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

A very small world. One of the limestone yards I sell aggregates from is on the other side of 77, Waynesburg Dr right off 30. You must work over near Timken?


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Real close, just across the street at Marathon. I wish they would allow swarm traps in the tank farm, at least three landed there this summer... caused quite a stir! I'll keep working on it. They just installed 6 bat houses in the office parking lot... what would a couple of nucs hurt?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, now they have an in house beekeeper who may be a very popular guy next spring. A couple of baited swarm traps would be nice, they will probably show up again. Good luck and hope you have a great 2012 season.


----------

